# Ruth can you help?



## tamsjh (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

Can you give me some advice to pass on to my friend.She had a   on a home pregnancy test on Thursday and that night had pain low down on her left side. Her doctor sent her to A&E last night as she was concerned about possible ectopic pregnancy.They also gave her a test to make sure it was positive and did a blood test to check Hcg levels.They then gave her a scan with a portable scanner (consultant told her he was not a sonographer but he did know what he was looking for!) to see if there was a sign of pregnancy in the womb but although her lining was thickened there was no sign of a sac.Her cycle is approx 37-39 days so i tried to tell her it may just be to early to see anything but she is very worried at the moment.She has to go back for a proper scan tomorrow and if they can,t see anything could it still be far to early (she thinks she ovulated around 1-2nd March so i think she may only be just over 4wks pregnant.Any advice you can give would be appreciated as i am concerned for her and want to give some reassurance.
Thank you
Tam


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Tam

If your friend is only 4 weeks pregnant it will be too early for anything to be seen anyway on a scan, the only conclusive evidence of pregnancy is a test - even up to seven weeks they may not see anything, the best thing for her to do is rest at the moment and take the consultants advice.

The pains could be the normal ones we experience when our body is changing getting ready for the growth in pregnancy and sometimes women do experience period type pains etc as 4 weeks is still a very early pregnancy.

Hope everything turns out well for her

Mel


----------



## tamsjh (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Mel
Thanks for the reply I am pregnant myself at the moment so I'm trying not to worry and get stressed.I think because the pain was felt near so near her tube and because she is so irregular they can't tell how far she is at the moment. I will be with her tomorrow as her husband is working in New York and i will be trying hard to keep her positive.
Tam


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Ruth can you please help me, I am very new to IVF I have started my Menopur injections but want to know is it ok to go from thigh to stomach and is there a particular place on the tummy to inject, I really am sorry to ask, but do want to get this right, many many thanks.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Vickala, have sent IM to you.
Tamsjh, definately wouldn't see anything till at least 6 weeks, thickened womb lining is all we would expect to see as yet.

Ruth


----------



## tamsjh (Oct 27, 2004)

Ruth thank you for your reply.My friend had a proper scan yesterday and the lady said she could see a possible sac (2mm) in the uterus and her lining was 14mm. She had another blood test this morning and the hcg level had doubled and they said it was looking like a normal pregnancy.She has to go for another scan in 2 weeks as they can't tell her how many weeks she is at the moment.
This site is really good with lots of support from everone and I have recommended a few people to use it as it is good to have someone who knows what you are going through. Sending lots of  to everyone going through treatment at the moment.
Tam


----------

